# not typical *n stalls under power



## Doctor_V (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Thank you for helping I am a little at sea. I have an 8n circa 1952 but the serial number was rubbed off. It has a side mounted distributor and is 6 volt but positive earth which seems wrong. It starts Ok and after I serviced the carburetor it runs well but idles fast. It also stalls under load ( 5 ft bush hog) after about a minute. Fule pours out of carburetor plug fine now. It was a problem before with dirt in the fuel filter and a blocked carburetor, I beleive the firing order is correct and spam fine... how do you test a governor?

Any thoughts?

Thnak you again for helping.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

6v positive earth is the way they came from the factory. altho, since the factory was here in the states, we call it positive ground 

no idea why you're stalling, but i personally feel like a 5 foot bush hog is too much load for an N tractor. i know many here think otherwise, though.


----------

